# deaf living in France



## Karen Busse

I am moving to France Nice area and will be looking for a job as a deaf person, I lip read in English. Any suggestions where I can start looking? Would love to work on apple farms or other fruit farms. I am female and prefer outdoor work.


----------



## Crabtree

Are you a French or EU national or married to one as this will affect what you can and can't do job wise


----------



## tardigrade

Not many "farms" around Nice...


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to take a look at this site: L’insertion professionnelle des personnes sourdes ou malentendantes

Take a particular look at the articles regarding the RQTH ( La Reconnaissance de la qualité de travailleur handicapé (RQTH) ) which seems to be the document that will be of assistance to you when looking for a job.


----------



## citlali

there are vineyards around Nice but not many workers speaking English. I have a deaf and mute cousin who grew up in Marseille and there was a school at the time for deaf and mute and blind kids in Marseille. They may know of the network of schools in that Provence.


----------



## Crabtree

All very useful info but is the OP actually in position to be allowed to work as from her post she seems to imply that she is just going to move to France and start job hunting


----------



## suein56

Her country flag is from South Africa


----------



## Crabtree

suein56 said:


> Her country flag is from South Africa


That is why I queried the visa or marriage situation


----------



## ToutesDirections

There are small farms around Nice in the arriere-pays. There is the huge market at Cours Saleya 6 days a week - all that produce has to come from somewhere! Don't know if they hire outside help, though.

Across France there is a huge need for people to pick fruit and do similar farm work.


----------

